# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  onverklaarbaar aangekomen, 20 kg in 6 maanden

## pilsener

Goedemorgen

Mijn naam is kevin, 23 jaar oud.

Ik ben zoals de titel al zegt in korte tijd behoorlijk wat aangekomen.
Er is niets aan mijn dieet veranderd.
Ik weeg al sinds ik 18 was 80 en ben sinds een half jaar geleden plotseling aan gaan komen, toen ik doorkreeg dat ik zo snel aan kwam ben ik eerst minder gaan eten, zonder enig resultaat.
De reden dat ik hier mijn probleem post is dat het toch wel een beetje beangstigend is om jezelf zo te zien "ontploffen"
en het lijkt alsof ik er zelf niets aan kan doen.

Heb diverse websites gelezen, en las dat het om schildklier problemen kon gaan :Confused: 

Wat denkt u? 

Mvg

----------


## ashahossain

> Goedemorgen
> 
> Mijn naam is kevin, 23 jaar oud.
> 
> Ik ben zoals de titel al zegt in korte tijd behoorlijk wat aangekomen.
> Er is niets aan mijn dieet veranderd.
> Ik weeg al sinds ik 18 was 80 en ben sinds een half jaar geleden plotseling aan gaan komen, toen ik doorkreeg dat ik zo snel aan kwam ben ik eerst minder gaan eten, zonder enig resultaat.
> De reden dat ik hier mijn probleem post is dat het toch wel een beetje beangstigend is om jezelf zo te zien "ontploffen"
> en het lijkt alsof ik er zelf niets aan kan doen.
> ...


He Kevin,

eet je wel regelmatig? Hoe is je thuis situatie. Er kunnen veel factoren mee spelen behalve eten. 
Minder eten betekend niet dat je meteen afvalt. Sommige voedingsstoffen neem je dan niet tot je op waardoor het zich ophoopt, ook al je minder eet.
Doe anders deze checklist http://ashahossain.nl/checklist-of-j...-eet/#more-202

Hoop je een beetje op weg te hebben geholpen.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste pilsener, als je inderdaad zomaar ineens zo enorm veel aankomt, en als daar geen veranderingen in je leven aan ten grondslag liggen, dan is er duidelijk iets aan de hand.

Ik neem aan dat je zelf al hebt gekeken of je eetpatroon, je beweegpatroon en je hoeveelheid stress niet zijn veranderd. Als daar niets wezenlijks aan is veranderd, dan is er iets aan de hand met je lichaam.

Het zou inderdaad de schildklier kunnen zijn. Daar is via een eenvoudige bloedtest achter te komen - vraag je huisarts.

Het zou ook een vorm van suikerziekte kunnen zijn. Ook dat is vrij eenvoudig te testen - dus opnieuw: vraag je huisarts.

Daarnaast zijn er tal van andere mogelijke oorzaken voor een plotselinge gewichtsverandering. Zonder jou en jouw omstandigheden te kennen, is daar weinig over te zeggen. Hooguit zouden wij met ons allen een lange lijst kunnen maken die vol staat met "heel misschien is het wel xyz". Maar daar heb je natuurlijk vrij weinig aan.

Ik zou je daarom willen adviseren om dit aan je huisarts voor te leggen. Die kan, veel beter dan alle goedwillende forumleden bij elkaar, de benodigde testen afnemen. Zowel bovenstaande twee testen (schildklierfunctie en diabetes) als een aantal andere testen.

Er is iets met je aan de hand, het gaat kennelijk niet vanzelf over, je hebt geen idee _wat_ het is maar je hebt er wel last van, en het is niet bepaald een kleinigheidje - ik denk dat je meer dan voldoende reden hebt om eens een afspraak te maken met je arts. Dat hoeft echt niet morgen of overmorgen, maar langer dan twee weken zou ik het zelf niet willen uitstellen.

Succes!

----------


## Adike

Vervelend dat je dit plots overkomen is. Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken waaraan et ligt. Als natuurgeneeskundige en homeopaat ben ik aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen.

----------

